# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  صعوبة في فهم بيت

## دامو

ما أنت أول سار غرّه قمــر                ( أو رائد أعجبته )خضرة الدمن
فاختر لنفسك غيري إنني رجل                 لك المعيدي اسمع بي ولا ترني

السلام عليكم حياكم الله، عندي صعوبة في فهم البيت الثاني ، بارك الله فيكم و هو مقطع من مقامات الحريري فيما أذكر

----------


## أُفكِّر

جاء في لسان العرب : المُعَيْدِيُّ: تَصْغيرُ المَعَدِّيِّ، خُفِّفَتِ الدالُ استثْقالاً للتَّشديدَيْنِ مع ياءِ التَّصْغيرِ،
 و"تَسْمَعُ بالمُعَيْدِيِّ  خيرٌ من أن تراه، أوْ لا أن تراه": يُضْرَبُ فيمنْ شُهِرَ وذُكِرَ  وتُزْدَرى مَرْآتُهُ، أو تَأوِيلُهُ أمْرٌ، أي: اسْمَعْ به ولا تَرَهُ.

فالظاهر أن معنى البيت: اسمع عني خير من أن تراني

----------


## دامو

بارك الله فيكم، رد به الشيخ المختار الشنقيظي لما مدحه سائل ، لهله درس في التواضع و ازدراء النفس في حين يرفض الجاهل أن يسمى جاهلا.

----------


## الاستراباذي

السلام عليكم
يوجد خطأ في كتابة البيت الثاني إذ الكاف فيه ليست للمخاطب وإنما هي للتشبيه:
فاخترْ لنفسك غيري إنني رجل ________ لكالمعيديّ اسمع بي ولا ترَني

----------


## دامو

الدمن هو العشب؟

----------


## محمد علي أبو زهرة

لعل في البيت دعوة إلى التواضع وعدم الافتتان به

----------

